# God of War



## tommers (Apr 12, 2018)

The new God of War game is getting some pretty impressive reviews. 94% Metacritic at the moment.

I haven't really been paying attention but is anybody getting it / got it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2018)

not thought about it until i saw your post


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2018)

It's very very good , think dark souls meets the last of us , with kratos .

It's stunningly beautiful, the combat is completely different and it's pretty open worlded. 

I'd get it today if you can


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 30, 2018)

Its good to look at, but boring. After 2 evenings. If I see that animation of whatsisname opening a big door again the same way time and again... I just start to think that the game developers are more impressed with their handywork than I am.  It brings nothing new to the world of gaming. Disappointing.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 30, 2018)

Sad that I believed the reviews, games seem to be in a bit of a creative lull. Don't bother with it till its £20 or less. Reviewers need hype, that's their area of expertise.


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2018)

Chilli.s said:


> Sad that I believed the reviews, games seem to be in a bit of a creative lull. Don't bother with it till its £20 or less. Reviewers need hype, that's their area of expertise.


This was my worry.  After falling for the Monster Hunter World hype I told myself I wasn't going to get sucked in again by a AAA game.

But everybody I see who is playing it is absolutely raving about it (apart from you ).

And the combat I saw definitely had a touch of the Dark Souls about it...

I'm too busy with Battletech now anyway but next sale it's going in.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 5, 2018)

Haven't had the urge to pick this up again, never a good sign after just 2 evenings.


----------



## no-no (May 25, 2018)

As soon as i heard that they'd changed the combat system and moved to an open world format I was put off. I really liked the simple button mashing brutality of the originals.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 25, 2018)

Its not open world and it is a button masher. You may like it.


----------



## tommers (Jun 18, 2018)

Got it for Father's Day.  Played it on challenging, died in the tutorial. 

Only played a couple of hours but I thought it looked really good.  I like the combat.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2018)

Jormungandr the World Serpent, son of Loki, harbinger of Ragnarok and killer of Thor was just described as "friendly".


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 22, 2018)

Finished it a few days ago on story mode. Started again on balanced and getting my arse handed to me every 5 minutes.  4k hdr ftw


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Finished it a few days ago on story mode. Started again on balanced and getting my arse handed to me every 5 minutes.  4k hdr ftw



Yeah, I like that it's quite difficult.  As loathe as I am to compare games to Dark Souls (and this is nothing like that otherwise) I have been killed a few times thinking "how am I going to get past this" and then done it a few tries later.

Things also seem to be opening up a bit as well.  Maybe not "open world" but certainly a hub.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 22, 2018)

I did like the big reveal about a certain person's name at the end though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 21, 2021)

Coming to PC Jan 14th 2022









						God of War is coming to PC in January
					

Sony's tale of gods, monsters, and parenthood is listed on Steam now.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## NoXion (Nov 11, 2021)

Finally! I caught a let's play series of this game on YouTube ages back and I was miffed to discover that it was a Playstation exclusive at the time.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 11, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Finally! I caught a let's play series of this game on YouTube ages back and I was miffed to discover that it was a Playstation exclusive at the time.


This


----------

